# Microsoft Webcam installation



## foozballa04 (Jan 10, 2009)

I own a Mac but I just recently purchased a Microsoft Webcam because I know the quality of the video is really good and the price was good for it. However, to install the software for this webcam, it is only MS-DOS compatible and I obviously don't have Windows on my Mac so I'm wondering what i would need to do, or if its possible to download and install Windows as a second OS on my Mac, just so I can install the software needed to run my webcam. If you have any advice on how I can get this webcam up and working that would be great. The Webcam is the Microsoft LifecamVX-3000 and I own a 4-5 year old iBook G4.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 10, 2009)

Well the program MacCam might support it. It has a webcam compatible page that list you webcam. It might help.


----------

